# 165US gallon, 79x20x24"



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Pics.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

More


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome tank DAZZA


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

More


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Last one. Thank's Nickg for getting me two more caribe.
Ta.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

me likes alot









Delivered my Terns today to their new owner, so my monster is on his way this week


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Monster?
Ta.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i hope mine look that good when they're older









very nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Awesome caribe mate


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice tank and p's, are the p's always near the top??


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice cariba







i see that background alot these days


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Those caribe look really good !!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Damn sum fine caribes


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

niiice!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

nice caribe, nice tank


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that driftwood and that background goes great together


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## joe_uk_87 (Oct 9, 2004)

Very impressive setup, well done!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_speechless_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

niiiice

did you setup your manueli tank yet?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

illnino said:


> nice tank and p's, are the p's always near the top??


"same thing i was thinking"







very nice tank and p's







how is the oxygen flow in the top? just seems like there is no surface agitation in the pics, which keeps the p's up high IMO sweet set-up and nice fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking caribe.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful fish and tank


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers all

Illnino, NIKE, the caribe haven't had a powerhead before and they are just playing in the flow. The tank is filtered by 2 Eheim 2028's, one at either end. I just use the current from the powerhead and don't use the aeration. I left the powerhead in there as my 2 new caribe are some what smaller than my existing p's, thought it would keep them busy.

traumatic, i've been doing major water changes to the manny's new tank (caribe's old tank). The caribe left me with a sky high nitrate level that i'm trying to bring down to 20ppm or lower. Hopefully, the manny will be in there by the end of the week. Pics to follow.
Ta.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

WOW if only i could have a set up like that


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Nice setup man but dam why are the caribe up on top of the water like that?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats some real smooth pics youve got dazza.


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

nice setup ! I envy you man.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Dazza, they look so nice in that tank. I've still not decided if i am getting that same tank as you, mind you, every time I look at yours it makes me wnt it !!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

very nice bro


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

very nice caribe dazza


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

I need to get a bigger tank !


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

they are some real smooth carbies ya got there mate i want some


----------

